# Tesla Autopark vs BMW Parking Assist



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

I know Tesla's autopark isn't all that great, but are other automakers' version of the feature really this bad?


----------



## Scubastevo80 (Jul 2, 2018)

I watched this video this morning - interesting feature for the BMW, but I'd personally never use it. I also note how the guy in the video stated he has to modulate/cover the brake while the car backs up. I imagine if someone pulled into the driveway behind him, the BMW would plow into it if the driver didn't stop the car first. Also interesting is how people rant and rave over the 360 view, but I guess that only benefits when the driver is parking the car (and not the auto-park).

The summon feature out of my small garage continues to work for me.


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

My 2012 Ford Focus could parallel park. It only ever looked on the right side of the street and sometimes had a little difficulty finding a spot, but once it got going, it did a very good job. The driver was instructed when to shift between drive and reverse, and yes, had to operate the brake. The car always did an excellent job with positioning next to the curb and between the other cars.

I’ve only tried auto parallel parking once in my Model 3 and it actually bumped the car in front of me. I immediately stopped that endeavor and haven’t felt inclined to test it again.


----------



## turnem (Apr 26, 2019)

In my experience - this features universally sucks on all vehicles. I have in my my Mercedes and now in my M3 and I don't like it in either.

It takes too long in both cars but that's not really the bad part. I could handle it if it were just slow.

The biggest issues that I have are:


It's fairly limited because the spot has to have a car on either side. I understand WHY this limitation is there but it's still a limitation.
You have to drive PAST a spot to find one. This just causes issues in busy parking lots
Most people can actually park better than the car can
Even if there is a car on either side of the open spot, the car doesn't always see it.

It's just too inconsistent to make it a truly worthwhile feature that I use on a regular basis.


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

Auto park works fine but my main complaint is that it’s too slow. Many times I find in parking lots that other drivers get impatient and end up driving around me and causing the auto park to freak out and stop.


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

Can autopark work for home garages? Would be nice if it can pull in the car into my garage. My wife tends to pull really far away from the wall and makes opening the doors difficult to do without dinging our other car.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

shareef777 said:


> Can autopark work for home garages? Would be nice if it can pull in the car into my garage. My wife tends to pull really far away from the wall and makes opening the doors difficult to do without dinging our other car.


that is summons.
Autopark looks for spaces as you drive past them (parallel street parking, or perpendicular parking lot spaces). either assumes you are still in the car. Summons on the other had assumes you are standing near the car and dont need to open a door to get out.


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

shareef777 said:


> Can autopark work for home garages? Would be nice if it can pull in the car into my garage. My wife tends to pull really far away from the wall and makes opening the doors difficult to do without dinging our other car.


My car _sometimes_ identifies my gravel driveway (right beside my house which is pretty much flush with the road) as a viable parking spot.

It's neither consistent in identifying the space nor reliable in actually completing the job.


----------



## TomT (Apr 1, 2019)

The best autopark I have seen to date is, ironically, in our 2013 Ford Escape. It has never screwed up, can both perpendicular and parallel park, and has selectable left or right side preference...


----------



## Dr. J (Sep 1, 2017)

I like the auto-reverse feature of the BMW. I could put that to good use. As noted, there's a problem if your landmarks change, like a neighboring car being positioned differently than when you pulled in.


----------

